# have a T1i, looking into either a 60d, or 5d mkll



## sniper x (Jun 23, 2016)

I love the t1i for what it is, a great consumer camera. I want a more professional body but am on limited funds since I don't shoot professionally. I see refurbished 60d going for about 650 and clean low shutter count avaable for almost half that. I also should mention I have a pro video camera (red) 4k camera and don't need to shoot video with the sale. So what camera to get i. The 400-700 dollar range either refurbished or used? Suggestions taken as long as they are Canon!!!! I have a few really good lenses already so body only here....


----------



## Moly (Jun 23, 2016)

I picked up a secondhand 60D not so long ago and have never regretted the decision. The movable screen is really useful for low or high shots and is a bonus over the Mk2. Obviously if the choice is 60D or 5DII then you have the usual issues regarding EF vs EF/EFS lenses the crop factor and the better light handling of the 5D. Personally I'd go 60D then save up your pennies for a used 6D when the 6Dmk2 is announced. Try to think ahead regarding lenses as well.


----------



## sniper x (Jun 23, 2016)

Luckily,  all my lenses are ef except one.  So when I do upgrade to a full frame body at some. Point, I'm good there and don't have to rent all my lenses.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 23, 2016)

It probably comes down to image quality vs focus ability so. The 5d2 does any focussed images better, the 60d possibly focusses better for moving subjects etc. (also 5d only 3fps)

When I had a 5d (original) there were many posts about how the 7d was as good where image quality was concerned. Even when I look back now on the 5d vs 7d, or 550d or even the 1d mark 2, it beats any of the crop sensors in my opinion. (fyi the 60d and 7d share similar sensors and image quality). The 5d2 is even better


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 23, 2016)

sniper x said:


> I love the t1i for what it is, a great consumer camera. I want a more professional body but am on limited funds since I don't shoot professionally. I see refurbished 60d going for about 650 and clean low shutter count avaable for almost half that. I also should mention I have a pro video camera (red) 4k camera and don't need to shoot video with the sale. So what camera to get i. The 400-700 dollar range either refurbished or used? Suggestions taken as long as they are Canon!!!! I have a few really good lenses already so body only here....



is that 650 in dollars ?!
(should be *a lot* cheaper)
depends on your lens and what you shoot but I'd look at a *refurbished* 6D


----------



## sniper x (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes I have seen refurbished 60d bodies for around 579 and used in good Nick for 350+


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 25, 2016)

I own both of these cameras (and used to own a T1i).  My 60D is actually a 60Da (the "a" is for "astronomy" -- the camera is factory-modified to provide much greater sensitivity to "reds" (in particular the hydrogen-alpha wavelengths that are dominant in so many deep-space emission nebulae)).

The 5D II is a full-frame body so you won't be able to use any EF-S lenses with it (presumably you have EF-S lenses since you have a T1i).  But the 5D II can handle much higher ISO with low noise (it's massively better than a T1i and a bit better than a 60D.)

The 60D is a mid-level body and the 5D II is a higher end body.  Both cameras have some level of weather-sealed treatment (the T1i has none).  The 5D II is more of a tank (and weighs more) than the 60D.

One difference that might be a particular big deal to you...

The 5D II supports auto-focus micro-adjustment (AFMA) so you can tweak focus for each lens (up to 50 unique lenses).

The 60D is, to my knowledge, the ONLY mid-range body in somewhat recent history for which Canon did NOT include AFMA (this caused people to refer to it as a "super-Rebel" rather than a mid-range camera.)

If it were me doing the purchase, I'd go for the 5D II -- no question it's the batter camera.


----------



## beagle100 (Jun 25, 2016)

sniper x said:


> Yes I have seen refurbished 60d bodies for around 579 and used in good Nick for 350+



three years ago the 60D sold at Best Buy for $439
what the heck?


----------



## sniper x (Jul 14, 2016)

Got a super clean 5d mkii with the battery grip,  all accessories and boxes for 900us..... I think I got lucky!  I'll have it in my hands again tomorrow. It looks a d even smells brand new.


----------



## Moly (Aug 18, 2016)

sniper x said:


> Luckily,  all my lenses are ef except one.  So when I do upgrade to a full frame body at some. Point, I'm good there and don't have to rent all my lenses.



Of course there is the argument that EFS lenses produce better results on crop cameras than their big brother EF equivalent. Even after factoring in the effect on the max aperture the perceived pixel count is affected too.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 23, 2016)

Moly said:


> sniper x said:
> 
> 
> > Luckily,  all my lenses are ef except one.  So when I do upgrade to a full frame body at some. Point, I'm good there and don't have to rent all my lenses.
> ...



and then there's the argument that L glass produces better images on crop cameras because it uses the center of lens


----------

